# Anti Spyware program tests



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

See here how well your anti-spyware Scanning Program *actually performs* compared to all the sales hype - 
http://spywarewarrior.com/asw-test-guide.htm


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the great information, OBP.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is some info too but not test like at above site.

Here is Spyware Reviews - March 2005

http://www.adwarereport.com/mt/archives/000004.html


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

OBP said:


> See here how well your anti-spyware Scanning Program *actually performs* compared to all the sales hype -
> http://spywarewarrior.com/asw-test-guide.htm


Yes but look at the dates of testing! I think we have come a ways from then!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Still you have something to look at and help you judge by even if the dates are older.
Try to find test on programs like that and it is not easy and you will not get as much info either. Eric L. Howes did a lot of work and has a great site for info.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

This is why you prevent it from happening in the first place so you don't NEED to find out which programs work best.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Big-K said:


> This is why you prevent it from happening in the first place so you don't NEED to find out which programs work best.


Yep keep thing from getting on your PC is best.  I do good and have even wonder if the anti-spware works because there is nothing for it to find. But I know the programs work and I just come up clean.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

bkpeck, I agree 100% that Spyware Programs and definitions have come a long way since those tests. The problem is so has the Spyware and especially Trojans, just have a look at all the threads on here and the other Forums to see that. Tha latest are almost impossibel to remove without a reformat.
Big-K, what magic do you use to stop them getting on to your computer?
I have Sygate pro, Panda Titanium. Spyware Blaster, Spyware Gaurd, Microsoft Antispy beta, Prevx home and Spybot in protective mode.
I still get the odd 1 or 2 spyware cookies after 12 to 14 hours of browsing and no one software package finds them all, all of the time.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I have Sygate,Spyware Blaster, Spyware Guard,Spyware Doctor in protective mode. And some days i use Counter and some days I use A-squared. I also have Spysweeper and
MS-Anti Beta and XP-Anti-spy and Adaware SE on my Computer but not running at the same tim of course! Hav also tried Edwido Security Suite and a Aluria program. Do you think a person needs a trojun hunter?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

I think we all need knoppix floppy disks to combat the trojans when Windows is not running, a couple of us are trying to help someone remove one on the ebay Community help boards at this moment, this trojan (maybe w32serflog) disables everything, MSconfig, Regedit, all anti-virus & firewall programs, all Spyware programs, all web based scans and even Hijackthis.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My KNOPPIX doesn't come close to fitting on a floppy, but it just fits onto a CD-R.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

What is Knoppix?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

It is a UNIX based program system that can read and write to Windows NTFS formatted hard drives from floppy or CD.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I think the best tests are run by users.
I have installed Spybot and Adaware on several machine nearly 20, for years and have compared results. Company machines used by employee go many places!  
I also have been running MS program on my machines {will not download beta version anything , on someone elses machine and, some are 98X}.
My experience is, for what ever its worth, AdAware out performs the other two.
I have always made habit of running Spybot first and then AdAware--- Adaware finding what SB missed. Now I have reveresd that habit and SP finds nothing. Not bad speaking of SB , but just what happens weekly.
MS ? I have been running since begining, never found anything at all, and I run it first {only two machines}.
I have read that some are finding serious problems that have been missed, so so maybe it is effective , just haven't been hit with the right problems.
I do know that recently AD has removed REG problems {not simply tracking cookies } that have missed by the other two programs  .
When we speak of being "clean' all the time, that may be the case ,depending on habits { I don't go to porn , free stuff , P2P , ect.} so have little problem---but MANY do!.
My point is , if I was limited to one scanner { great that its not the case!} it would be AdAware.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Fidelista, My choice also. I find Spyware Blaster cuts down by blocking the number of "common" cookie spyware like doubleclick etc which you get if you use Ebay.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can also add a Custom Blocking list to Spyware Blaster.
There is a list here you can get.

http://customblockinglist.cjb.net/


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

hewee, thanks for that.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OBP said:


> hewee, thanks for that.


Your welcome.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a Ezine/Newsletter that subscribe to........... :up:

From: Mark and Dee Donaldson 
715 Woodfin Road 
Newport News VA. 23605-1139
757-595-1676 God Bless America
Please visit my website at http://www.geocities.com/luem42

FTC spyware report on PDF:  http://www.ftc.gov/os/2005/03/050307spywarerpt.pdf
Spyware Workshop. Monitoring Software on Your PC: Spyware, Adware, and Other Software
Staff Report Federal Trade Commission March 2005

Spyware  first began to be used in the computer software context in 1999 when Zone Labs used it in a press release for its Zone Alarm firewall product.

In 2000, Gibson Research launched the first anti-spyware product, OptOut. Steve Gibson, the developer of OptOut, described spyware as any software that employs a users Internet connection in the background (the so-called backchannel ) without their knowledge or explicit permission.

Congratulations to Zone Labs and Steve Gibson for becoming part of computer history.

On another note: The Federal Trade Commission has temporarily shut down a marketing scam that allegedly frightened customers into buying spyware detection software when it was not needed, and failed to properly remove spyware when the customers PC was actually infected. The US consumer watchdog is now seeking a permanent ban on the marketing practices of MaxTheater Inc. from the US District Court for the Eastern District of Washington. Read more at: http://www.out-law.com/php/page.php?page_id=ftcbansspywaresca1110885920&area=news


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

OBP said:


> Fidelista, My choice also. I find Spyware Blaster cuts down by blocking the number of "common" cookie spyware like doubleclick etc which you get if you use Ebay.


 I agree !and put Javacools program on every system I touch. 
As far as scanners go , I am not worried with tracking cookies too much, its the reg changes that concern me, and I want them easily identfied and fixed.
And HELLO hewee!. Thank you for the info! :up: 
I have always enjoyed your posts-- can't help but learn by them! :up:  >f


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I used OptOut by Steve Gibson back when it came out. 

Your welcome Fidelista.


----------



## walt3120 (Mar 22, 2005)

hewee said:


> Here is some info too but not test like at above site.
> 
> Here is Spyware Reviews - March 2005


Hmmm ..... Interesting...

Alluria, the spware remover tool that they are recommending (selling??), got a rather poor review in the April 2005 PC World review, eliminating only 37% of the spyware on the test PC.

PC World recommended Sunbelt Software CounterSpy 1.0 as a Best Buy.

Sorry, I have no link for the PC World review.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

walt3120 said:


> Hmmm ..... Interesting...
> 
> Alluria, the spware remover tool that they are recommending (selling??), got a rather poor review in the April 2005 PC World review, eliminating only 37% of the spyware on the test PC.
> 
> ...


 walt3120,

Welcome to TSG 

Yea that Alluria has gone down hill and CounterSpy has move to the top.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I have been using this one lately A-squared. Anyone else??
http://www.emsisoft.com/en/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got the a-squared Free.


----------

